# Rabbits and pet snakes?



## moinkable (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the forum but looking for a good answer!
Has anyone kept snakes and bunnies in the same household? I'm thinking of getting a small snake (Kenyan Sand Boa - adults less than 2 feet, skinny), so there shouldn't be any predation risk if it somehow busts loose, even though my Holland Lop is only about 3 pounds.

Im not planning on any rabbit/snake interactions WHATSOEVER. Bad idea all around...ending in either terrified rabbits or dead snake. More likely dead snake :shock:.

I am more just worried that somehow the mere presence/odor of a snake in the house might somehow spook them? I know snakes and buns are natural enemies. Sylvester is a pretty brave soul but poor little Venus is a nervous critter, so I dont want to end up tramautizing her and having to give the snake back.

Has anyone kept both rabbits and snakes in the same household??????

Thanks!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 5, 2011)

There are some members on here that do have snakes and other reptiles. I don't know the set ups they have though. 

I think it should be ok to have them in the same house. I would not have them in the same room if that is possible. It is also good to wash your hands after handing one of them before handling the other to avoid bringing the scent back and forth.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 5, 2011)

a Kenyan sand boa will never be big enough to eat a bunny unless its a newborn. Their such small snakes....

I keep multiple boa constrictors, I have 2 bunnys, heck I have a pet rat, and it doesnt affect the snakes. Neither the bunnys, rat, or birds care about the smell of a snake, I can have my snakes out in the room, and unless i bring one of the snakes right up to the parrot, she doesnt care (then again shes afraid of the rat too....) And I dont wash my hands between handling my snake or bird or rat or anyone and nobody cares. Their all happy in 1 household.

Not all snakes are as nice as mine... so you may get bitten if you smell like your bunny, so wash wash wash. And kenyans can be nippy little turds with attitude.

And just make sure you have a really good enclosure. I keep my guys in sterilites and my tree boa in an aquarium with plexi and a wire top, and I have never had anyone escape.

Even if your snake busts loose, odds are everyone will be fine, you just may not find your snake for months.


----------



## moinkable (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you keep snake and bunnies in the same room??? Thinking of keeping the snake cage on the other side of the room as the rabbit run.....


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 5, 2011)

No their not kept in the same room, snakes are in my bedroom, rabbits are in my rec room, just no room to keep them together, but I would if I had the room. but i am often handling my rat then handling my snake and vice vesa, and none of my animals care about the smell of my others. But depending on the setup you have for the kenyan the snake may react differently, but I can see one of those guys having a tantrum if they smell bunny, I wouldnt worry about the rabbit freaking about the smell of a snake, it would be the snake wanting to chomp your hands. 

If you ever have any snake related questions feel free to give me a PM.


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

I have my rabbit, snakes, lizards, mice, rats, and fish in the SAME room. They don't care if they are in the same room. I was my hands in between holdings. Here is what I have in the same room: 2 Cornsnakes, 2 Bearded Dragons, 1 Water Dragon, 1 Hamsters, 7 Mice, 5 Rats, 1 Rabbit, and 3 fish tanks.


----------



## MagPie (Aug 6, 2011)

Oooooh I used to have a kenyan sand boa. Long time ago. Cute little snake. I have geckos now. But I doubt the bunny and the geckos even know the other exists. Haha one of my geckos is always watching the cats, especially if they are running around.


----------



## mmfh (Aug 8, 2011)

I too keep snakes and my rabbit in the same room. My biggest concern is that a snake should never burst loose. Lid clips, duct tape, and/or cage locks should be used to keep ur snake securely where it belongs. A snake may be too small to eat ur rabbit but if hungry and roaming loose it might constrict first and judge size later, a tragedy that should not happen.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 8, 2011)

I have two box turtles that live in the same room as a pair of my bunnies. On Sundays when I'm doing the deeper clean of cages I let the turtles and rabbits run around their room and the livingroom at the same time. I do keep an eye out that the rabbits don't nibble on the turtle shells, but everyone tends to ignore everyone else. I also have zebra finches in the same room, but because of the cats they never get out (don't worry, they are in a 6 foot long flight cage). Oh yeah, the two cats go wherever too.


----------



## Pharfly (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a childrens python and pet mice in the same room. The snake liked to strike if you put your hand in his tank, he previous owners fed him in there. As long as you wash hands between handling them there should not be an issue. Snakes and all reptiles can carry salmonella so keeping the tank very clean and washing your hands after holding it the best way too keep safe.


----------



## MiniDutchGal (Aug 8, 2011)

I think its okay to keep rabbits and snakes in the same household. I don't have a snake, but if I did, I would keep them in separate rooms with two doors. Shut them each time you come out, so even if a snake or rabbit gets out, they cannot wander and find each other in the separated rooms. Sanitize your hands after handling or cleaning the snake or rabbits cage, so any illnesses or such may be passed along.


----------



## Ameliasaur (Aug 9, 2011)

We have two snakes & one bunny. They don't seem to take any notice of one another.
We have clips on the aquariums to try to assure that the snakes don't get out.


----------



## redjess (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok I am kind of new to owning rabbits, but with snakes I am not. :biggrin: Sand boas are small (and very interesting/cool pet to own.) I have not owned a rabbit while owning a snake at the same time, but I have owned hamsters, rats, cats and ect at the same time with NO problem at all. The biggest problem you would have is that snakes can be picky or not eat for periods of time and you might "fall in love" with whatever you are feeding the snake (We have ended up with great pets this way). Sand boas are kinda small and the biggest I have seen them eat are pinkies and baby mice. I would be more worried about the rabbit/rat/mouse/whatever getting ahold of the snake of that size, which could kill a snake or cause major injury. Long story short, don't put them together and wash your hands. lol


----------



## Duckie (Aug 11, 2011)

We keep our corn snake and our bunny in the same room, though on opposite sides, and not intentionally. That's just the way the cages fit. The animals seem to ignore eachother.


----------

